
Blockchain Based Tendering Framework – A Step Towards Open Governance - febin
https://arxiv.org/abs/1805.05844
======
0x006A
What part of the Tender process gets more open with this proposal? From a
quick glance the paper, I fail to see why one would use a blockchain and smart
contracts here.

~~~
spookthesunset
It enables the creators to Get Rich Quick selling worthless internet tokens to
rubes who buy into the hype.

Once you realize that every one of these blockchain projects is driven by
greed and the desire to Get Rich Quick, it all kinda makes sense.

~~~
d0lph
Isn't that pretty much all business though.

~~~
paulddraper
Yes. However, few businesses rely as much on the ignorance of their customer
base as much as blockchain.

Basically, someone figured out the internet/tech MLM.

------
heisenbit
The problem with public contracts imho. is the mechanical decision making
leading to selection of a bid that is not economical. The shortfall is then
made up by the selected contractor via delays, changes and substandard
delivery. An alternative scenario is collusion by contractors increasing the
lowest bid. Unless transparency across the whole lifecycle of projects is
increased and with it accountability for in-time and up-to-standards delivery
not much will change.

------
bytematic
I would love to see more systems of government/law use a github style system
where you can plainly read, comment, and propose changes to documents. Maybe a
combination of the two.

~~~
simias
In theory that sounds good, in practice how do you avoid it becoming an
unusable mess? This would basically be a repo with millions of potential
contributors.

~~~
0x006A
same way you do it with code. using a platform that allows others to see
changes does not mean its open posting, nor does it mean every proposed
changes gets merged.

~~~
xchaotic
except people have vested interest in not keeping it very open and potential
contributors also have vested interests. I don't think 'blockchain' adds value
here

------
supermdguy
Reminds me of this article: [https://medium.com/civic-tech-thoughts-from-
joshdata/so-you-...](https://medium.com/civic-tech-thoughts-from-joshdata/so-
you-want-to-reform-democracy-7f3b1ef10597)

------
josu
democracy.earth has already implemented most of the things mentioned on the
paper.

